# Hoyt super rest with plunger, should I cut off the small tab?



## md7 (Nov 27, 2013)

This question has been on my mind for a while...

Should I cut off the small tab (red circle in picture below) when the rest is used with a plunger?
It seems that the tab may interfere with the plunger's function.
Thanks.


----------



## gjlama94 (Oct 11, 2013)

I suspect the answer is leave it. The arrow is really only in contact with the rest for a brief moment after release. After that, it does its flexing and oscillating and barely touches the bow again til the next time you nock it. Watch a bit of slow-mo video and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

md7 said:


> This question has been on my mind for a while...
> 
> Should I cut off the small tab (red circle in picture below) when the rest is used with a plunger?
> It seems that the tab may interfere with the plunger's function.
> ...


Sight picture.



If the "tab" is interfering with your plunger tip,
then,
your plunger tip does not stick out far enough from your riser.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

I always cut it off. Always. It can only influence your plunger setting if the button gets depressed deep enough to bring the tab into play. You don't want that. The tab is there only for use on bows not using a plunger like a kid's bow. Not that a person couldn't tune his bow to the tab alone using limb bolts and brace height etc. The trouble with using the tab alone is carbon arrows abrade a crescent into the tab very quickly moving your center shot closer to center. So I trim it off and use the plunger without having to worry about anything.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I have shot and left it on, but normally i cut it off if i am using a plunger. 

It is like a plunger for bows with no plunger. When i am micro tuning, leaving the tab on can make the plunger setting more resistant or stronger than you want. 

Chris


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

+1 for what chrstphr (Chris) said. Trim it off if you're using a plunger, leave it if you're not.

-Kent W.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

chrstphr said:


> I have shot and left it on, but normally i cut it off if i am using a plunger.
> It is like a plunger for bows with no plunger. When i am micro tuning, leaving the tab on can make the plunger setting more resistant or stronger than you want.
> Chris


This^^^ If the recurve is fitted with a plunger, the tab gets cut off--too many anoying little tuning issues can be caused by leaving it on...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

been using those things for decades-cut off the tab if you use a button


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> If the "tab" is interfering with your plunger tip,
> then,
> your plunger tip does not stick out far enough from your riser.


Huh? 

Might wanna know what the centershot is for that specific riser before you make a statement like that.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Huh?
> 
> Might wanna know what the centershot is for that specific riser before you make a statement like that.


Ann and Earl used to sell a neat rest-it was a plate that you put a Hoyt rest on and it was spring loaded and you could adjust it for center shot.

sort of like plunger with a mounting plate instead of teflon tip. I think i still have one new in the package I got from Ann back when Sky was closing.

I used to use one on a bear C handle years ago.

that was the only time I left the tab on the Super rest with a "plunger"


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim, I still have one of those adjustable rest plates. I hang onto it just because, there will be a time, a particular riser, when I will need it.

There were a lot of innovative features on bows in the 60's-80's that we no longer see. Wish we could have kept some of them.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

nuts&bolts said:


> If the "tab" is interfering with your plunger tip,
> then,
> your plunger tip does not stick out far enough from your riser.


The tab is usually half the distance from the tip of the plunger button to the riser, however if your plunger is set light, the arrow will depress the plunger and also press into the tab part of the rest. This tab part adds a resistance that is NOT from the plunger and can cause problems micro tuning the plunger setting. 

it is best to trim it if you shoot with a plunger. 


Chris


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Jim, I still have one of those adjustable rest plates. I hang onto it just because, there will be a time, a particular riser, when I will need it.
> 
> There were a lot of innovative features on bows in the 60's-80's that we no longer see. Wish we could have kept some of them.


Earl told me the best rest in his opinion was the now discontinued NAP plunge rest which cost about 45 bucks 18 or so years ago-so much that many of the early CONQUESTS Came with them. I still have one on a finger compound bow I have-it was perfect for severe centershot compounds or recurves that were based on compound risers (like the PSE UNIVERSAL).


----------



## DGZ (May 11, 2013)

(Slightly off-topic Yikes! My string picture isn't anywhere near that crisp (as shown in post #3). My string is basically a blur. Is that normal? Or is that a view with the bow not drawn?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim, I have one of those too! ha, ha, ha. Safely in my tournament bag just-in-case...


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

DGZ said:


> (Slightly off-topic Yikes! My string picture isn't anywhere near that crisp (as shown in post #3). My string is basically a blur. Is that normal? Or is that a view with the bow not drawn?


string will be blur when at full draw. that is just a drawing. 


Chris


----------

